# What's your best Shrimp Recipe?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 27, 2021)

Your best shrimp recipe:  Is it crab or scallop stuffed shrimp, shrimp bisque, shrimp scampi, shrimp coattail, or other?  

I once had a ground shrimp burger at a little restaurant on North Island Naval Air Station in San Diego that was amazing.  I remember Chef Michael Simon won his bid to become an Iron Chef by making a shrimp sausage, in natural casing.  So what is your signature shrimp dish, and how do you make it?

*Chief's Tempura Coconut Shrimp with Honey Lemon Sauce*

*Ingredients:*

*Shrimp:*
12 - 15 per lb. EZ-peel raw tiger, or Florida pink shrimp
1/2 tsp. kosher salt

*Tempura Batter:*
1.2 cup AP flour
1.2 cup cornstarch
1.2 tsp. Kosher salt
2 tsp. double acting baking powder
1 cup water
1/2 cup toasted coconut

*Sauce1:*
1 cup honey
3 tbs. fresh squeezed lemon juice
zest of 1 lemon

*Sauce2:*
1 12 oz. can apricot, with can liquor
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

2 cups cooking oil for frying the shrimp

Remove shells from the shrimp, leaving the tails intact, and devein.  Wash cleaned shrimp under cold, running water.  Turn the shrimp onto its back, and make shallow slices across the belle, this will remove the curl and make an attractive presentation.  Season the shrimp with the salt.

Make the sauces and chill until ready to serve.

Heat oil to 365' F in a deep Dutch oven, deep fryer, or frying pan.  

Combine tempura ingredients, except coconut,  and whisk until smooth.  Add the toasted coconut.  Add all of the shrimp into the batter.  With tongs, place 5 coated shrimp into the hot oil, and cook until lightly browned.  Remove to a wire rack above a paper towel lined cookie sheet.  Repeat until all of the shrimp is fried.  Serve with sauces.

Tip:  This batter is also great with scallops, squid, clams, mussels, and frog legs.  It's also pretty tasty with cauliflower, and small fish, such as smelt, and small fillets of rock bass, yellow perch, etc.

Though the following link is a picture from the internet, it looks just like my tempura shrimp, minus the coconut.

https://pixabay.com/photos/shrimp-tempura-shrimp-gourmet-5489578/

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 27, 2021)

The Best Shrimp dish I've ever made?
It's gotta be this:
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...0/11/24/the-best-shrimp-scampi-ive-ever-made/

I don't cook Shrimp often, because DH is allergic ... but now that we have my Mother with us, who'll eat just about anything I put in front of her (she doesn't cook, she re-heats ) I can make this again, soon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> The Best Shrimp dish I've ever made?
> It's gotta be this:
> https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...0/11/24/the-best-shrimp-scampi-ive-ever-made/
> View attachment 48486
> I don't cook Shrimp often, because DH is allergic ... but now that we have my Mother with us, who'll eat just about anything I put in front of her (she doesn't cook, she re-heats ) I can make this again, soon



That looks yummy.  The shrimp broth also makes a dandy start for a bisque, or one of my _Essence Soup_s.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 27, 2021)

If I had to pick a "signature dish", out of all those shrimp dishes I make, it would have to be *Tom Yum Kung*, or Thai Hot and Sour Soup.  I have it written in my "Black Book" (my favorite Asian recipes, tweaked to my taste, through the years) as the _Easy Version_, which could be cooked in less time than I could type it in here, and the _Harder Version_, which I almost always make, which doesn't really take that long.  Nobody I know makes this, as none of them have all of the ingredients on hand! I just made a new batch on nam prik pao today, so I'm ready for this!  

*Tom Yum Kung*

1 lb medium sized shrimp, shelled, reserve shells
1 large or 2 medium stalks lemongrass, trimmed, 
   and cut into 2" pieces, or sliced thinly, for the harder version
1/2 lb oyster or white button mushrooms, sliced 
  about 3/8" thick
2 thick slices galangal
4 cups chicken broth
about 1/4 c green serrano or superchilis, minced
3 pairs kaffir/makrut lime leaves, halved
1/4 cup lime juice
1/4 cup fish sauce
1 tb tamarind concentrate
3 tb palm sugar
about 2 tsp nam prik pao (optional, but 
  essential for me), plus more for the table
Cilantro chopped coarsely for garnish

Extras for harder version:

2 medium shallots + 2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tb oil
cilantro stems, about 2 tb chopped
Option: 1 c coconut milk, for a richer version.

Easy version:  Heat broth, lemongrass, galangal, tamarind, and lime leaves in a 3-4 qt saucepan over medium high heat, and simmer 1 minute.  Add sugar, lime juice, fish sauce, and nam prik pao, and stir to dissolve sugar.  Add shrimp, mushrooms, and about 2 tsp minced chili (to taste, more if no nam prik pao), and simmer for 1 minute.  Serve, garnished with cilantro, and with additional minced chilis and nam prik pao.  See how easy?

Harder version:

Combine the shrimp with 2 tb lime juice, 2 tsp fish sauce, 2 tsp chilis, and a tsp of the lemongrass, minced up, and set aside.

Heat the oil in a 4 qt saucepan over medium high heat until shimmering.  Add the shrimp shells and cook 4-5 minutes, stirring frequently, until beginning to brown.  Add shallots and garlic and stir for 1 minute.  Add broth, lime leaves, remaining lemongrass, galangal, chopped cilantro stems (originally cilantro root, but that's hard to find now), and 1 tb of the chilis.  Simmer for 30 minutes, then strain, and return broth to the pot.  Add remaining lime juice and fish sauce, sugar, 2 tsp. nam prik pao, and tamarind, (and coconut milk, if used)  and bring to a simmer, stirring to dissolve the sugar.  Adjust the seasoning, with more palm sugar or fish sauce, if necessary, then add the shrimp and mushrooms.  Return to a simmer, and simmer 1 minute.  Serve, garnished with cilantro, and the extra nam prik pao and minced chilis on the side.  

It's actually easier than it looks, as long as you have the ingredients!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> If I had to pick a "signature dish", out of all those shrimp dishes I make, it would have to be *Tom Yum Kung*, or Thai Hot and Sour Soup....



I also really like this soup. It's one of my all-time favorites. Your recipe is similar to mine.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 28, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> If I had to pick a "signature dish", out of all those shrimp dishes I make, it would have to be *Tom Yum Kung*, or Thai Hot and Sour Soup.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's actually easier than it looks, as long as you have the ingredients!


This looks great!  I usually have the ingredients, and also have a makrut lime tree which is doing very well this summer.


Thanks for this!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2021)

My favorite is Greek Baked Shrimp with Feta. Serve with a Greek salad and crusty bread to sop up the tasty sauce. 

Ingredients 
2 lbs. large ripe tomatoes, or 2 14-oz. cans diced tomatoes 
2 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil 
3 large shallots, diced, about 1 cup
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp Penzeys Greek Seasoning  
½ tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
2 tbsp. tomato paste
1/2 cup dry white wine 

1 ½ lbs. large shrimp, peeled and deveined
4 oz Greek feta cheese
1 tsp. dried oregano

2 tbsp. roughly chopped fresh mint

Directions 
Turn broiler on high. 

Core tomatoes, cut them in half and broil, cut side down, on a sheet pan for 8-10 minutes, till skins loosen. Remove skins and cut tomatoes into thick wedges.

Preheat oven to 400F. 

Put olive oil in a wide oven-proof skillet over medium heat. Add shallots and garlic, season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring, until softened, about 5 to 8 minutes. Add seasonings and stir until fragrant. Add tomato paste and spread it out in the pan; brown it slowly. Add wine to pan and deglaze.

Add tomatoes and season with salt, pepper and red pepper flakes. Cook, stirring, until mixture is juicy and tomatoes have softened, about 10 minutes. Taste and adjust seasoning if needed. Transfer mixture to a shallow baking dish or individual baking dishes. Or the dish can be made in a shallow cast iron braiser.) 

Put shrimp in a mixing bowl. Add 1 tablespoon olive oil, season shrimp with salt and pepper, or Greek seasoning, and stir to coat. Arrange shrimp over tomato mixture in one layer. Crumble cheese over surface and sprinkle with oregano.

Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until tomatoes are bubbling and cheese has browned slightly. Remove from oven and let dish rest for 5 minutes. Sprinkle with mint and serve.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 28, 2021)

I but Argentine Red shrimp in 2 pound frozen bags.
I always treat shrimp as simple as possible.
In fact when I open the bag, I take all of them and peel, butterfly tails intact and bread them using the standard breading technique.  Season - flour - egg wash - Panko.
As I make them I put them into the freezer until I complete the the 2 lb bag.  Then I have ready to fry butterflied extra large shrimp.
I buy the 11 count per pound and its only $15 for a two pound bag.  Can't beat that price for this quality.
The red shrimp are amazing.  My wife now says she loves shrimp since I have been buying this kind.


----------



## cookieee (Aug 28, 2021)

I first thought, I will never be able to pick my favorite shrimp recipe, there are so many. Then I thought, duh, I am having shrimp tonight. How do I want it fixed? This way. I can never get enough of it. I have lost count how many times I have had this. Very simple and easy and very delicious (at least in my book-lol) Hope you like it also.

Beer-Boiled Shrimp
serves 6

1 lb. butter
1 large onion, chopped
1 TB salt
5 lbs. large shrimp in shell (21 to 25 per lb.), peeled and deveined
3 (12 fluid oz.) bottles beer

Melt the butter in a large pot over medium-high heat. Stir in the onions, and cook until transparent, about 5 minutes. Mix in the salt and shrimp. Pour the beer over the shrimp, and simmer just until the shrimp turn pink. Turn off the heat, and allow the shrimp to sit at least 1/2 hour. Serve while still warm, or refrigerate and reheat before serving.

Source: allrecipes.com


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 28, 2021)

summer57 said:


> This looks great!  I usually have the ingredients, and also have a makrut lime tree which is doing very well this summer.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this!



Nothing like having those fresh lime leaves for dishes like this!  And the 3 halved leaves in the recipe are based on using them right off the tree - the recipe I based this on I think had 5 or 6, but I found out early on that super fresh lime leaves can actually overpower a dish, compared to store-bought, so I reduce them, as a rule.  Have you found this out, as well?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 28, 2021)

I make a pretty mean shrimp cocktail and a local version (ie. not spicy hot) of shrimp enchilada, but the dish I make time and time again is a Keralan Shrimp Curry. The lovely thing about it is that there are two different "masalas" ( spice mixes) and the onion and coconut offset the heat of the chiles.
*Kerala Shrimp Curry*
(Serves 6) 
Vegetable oil for cooking
1 tsp black mustard seeds
1/2 tsp fenugreek seeds
A few curry leaves
1 tbsp grated coconut
2 medium onions, finely diced
8 cloves garlic, minced
1" piece of fresh ginger, minced
3-4 small green chile peppers, finely chopped
1 tbsp tomato paste
3 tsps coriander powder
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp salt, or to taste
1 can unsweetened coconut milk
Extra water if necessary
650 gms peeled fresh shrimp

*Method*
1) Heat the oil in a pan and add the fresh coconut. When it begins to brown, add in the mustard seeds, fenugreek and curry leaves. The mustard seeds will begin to pop and the curry leaves crackle .
2) Add the onions and cook gently until they turn opaque.
3) Now add the garlic ginger and chiles. Stir for about 1-2 minutes.
4) Now add the tomato paste, stir to mix, and cook through for about 4-5 minutes. Add a little water if it gets too dry.
5) Put in the coriander, paprika and black pepper and stir once or twice. If you like your food spicy, you could also add a 1/2 tsp of chile powder, but it´s optional. Add the salt.
6) Pour in the coconut milk, bring to a boil and then lower the temperature to a simmer. Cook through until the sauce thickens, about 10-15 minutes.
7) Finally, add the shrimp and stir until the shrimp are just cooked, about 5-7 minutes. Taste and season with extra salt if necessary. Serve with lemon Basmati rice.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 28, 2021)

I was given this recipe by the chef at Scoma's on Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco. I ordered it from the nightly specials, but it was never put on the regular menu. When I told him how much I enjoyed it at a subsequent visit, he gave me the recipe. He called it Snapper Romano, but I changed it to Pesce Romano because you can use any firm fleshed fish.

*Pesce Romano​*_Ingredients:_

4 firm fleshed fish fillets
2 Tbs light olive oil
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp granulated garlic
salt and fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp  garlic, minced
½ tsp  lemon juice
2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled
2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced
2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced
1 tsp Italian seasoning
2 cups tomato sauce
1 cup (or more if desired) cocktail shrimp, cooked, deveined, tails off
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste

_Instructions:_

Preheat oven to 250F.

Dry the fillets with paper towels. In a small bowl, add salt, pepper, onion powder and granulated garlic to the flour and whisk to combine. 

In a sauté pan, heat the oil over medium high until shimmering. Dredge fillets in flour mixture and sauté until fish flakes easily with a fork. Remove the fish to an oven safe plate and place in the  250o oven to keep warm.

Reduce the heat to medium, Add onion and sauté until soft. Add the garlic, mushrooms and Italian seasoning and sauté an additional 45 to 60 seconds. Remove the pan from the heat, add the lemon juice and butter, and swirl the pan until butter just melts. 

Add the tomato sauce and bring it to a boil. Remove the pan from the heat, add shrimp and stir to heat through. Season the sauce with salt and pepper to taste.

Plate the filets and serve with the shrimp sauce.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 28, 2021)

That looks delicious, KD!  I love Kerala style dishes, with the coconut - almost like a cross of Thai and Indian curry.  

How much oil do you use?  I was guessing maybe 3 or 4 tb, given the ingredients that eventually go into it?

I copied this, to make later on, which I definitely will!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 28, 2021)

Probably shrimp and grits. When I have more time and I want to make it "fancy", I use a recipe I found on the Craft Beer website. I make it for two, so I use just 12 oz. of shrimp - and about 2 T of butter.  Usually, though, I make a quick version: just generously season the shrimp with Tony Chachere's original Creole seasoning, sear the shrimp in butter/oil, and ladle over very smooth grits, AKA polenta.



Restaurant joke: what is the difference between grits and polenta?
Answer: about $15


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 28, 2021)

Love it so many ways, but sweet and pungent shrimp is possibly my all time fav.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 28, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> That looks delicious, KD!  I love Kerala style dishes, with the coconut - almost like a cross of Thai and Indian curry.
> 
> How much oil do you use?  I was guessing maybe 3 or 4 tb, given the ingredients that eventually go into it?
> 
> I copied this, to make later on, which I definitely will!



Hey - you´re about right. I use just enough oil to make it work; I´m not a fan of dishes swimming in grease (as I remember in the Curry Houses in the UK in the 70s!). I guess you could use ghee or butter, but it´s more North Indian, rather than South Indian cuisine.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks.  I was actually thinking of using some virgin coconut oil in it, adding more coconut flavor - same thing I do with Thai curry, and other dishes with coconut in them.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2021)

My personal favorite is to just put them on a skewer, brush with some garlic butter, season with black pepper, and grill.

CD


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 29, 2021)

I created a dish many years ago.  Still a favorite for shrimp.  I make a sauce of San Marzano tomatoes, sun-dried tomatoes, chopped red bell pepper, chopped onions, garlic, fennel seeds, white wine, salt, pepper...shrimp is marinated with more white wine, lemon juice, garlic, salt, pepper and cilantro, cooked in a little butter until ALMOST done, then add to the sauce.  I serve it over linguine and top with crumbled Feta.    I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2021)

A recipe  from a class of soups that I call _Essence Soups_.  I use these as an appetizer to wet the appetite before a meal.  They are basically a clear consume, maybe with a hint of seafood, or protein in them.

This first recipe makes use of the flavorful shrimp shells from Ezy-Peel shrimp.  It has a rich, and luxurious flavor, but is so very light, that it leaves plenty of room for the main course.  I love Essence soups.

*Shrimp Essence :*

Ingredients:
Shells from 1 lb. of raw EZ-Peel Shrimp
2 cups water
1 tsp. Kosher salt
2 cloves peeled garlic
2thin slices fresh ginger
1dash Old Bay Seasoning (optional)

Bring water to a boil.  Add all ingredients.  Cover, and reduce heat to simmer.  Cook for twenty minutes while you prep the rest of the meal.

After the twenty minutes, strain broth through a fine mesh sieve.  Serve as an appetizer with good bread rolls and butter, just before serving the main course.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 3, 2022)

I like to make the Rice-a-Roni stir fried rice with shrimp. I'll use one pound of shrimp to one box of Rice-a-Roni. 

Make the stir fried Rice-a-Roni according to directions (sometimes I cook the vermicelli in butter, sometimes I just throw the whole box in boiling water).

Add in a handful of baked almonds and a cup of chopped celery (per box) and anything else you want.

Simmer until the rice is almost done, then add the chopped up shrimp. 

Continue to simmer until the shrimp is cooked and the rice is done.

Serve with crispy noodles. 

This reheats well in a pot with a little water added to it. Not so well in the microwave.


----------



## kb0000 (Apr 5, 2022)

The best shrimp dish is shrimp that was in  the ocean at 5:00 am and on your table at 5:00 pm.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 7, 2022)

kb0000 said:


> The best shrimp dish is shrimp that was in  the ocean at 5:00 am and on your table at 5:00 pm.



What's wrong having it on the table at 5:10 am? lol


----------



## kb0000 (Apr 7, 2022)

rodentraiser said:


> What's wrong having it on the table at 5:10 am? lol




That works if you are on the shrimp boat, but not if you are in your kitchen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2022)

kb0000 said:


> The best shrimp dish is shrimp that was in  the ocean at 5:00 am and on your table at 5:00 pm.


That's not a recipe.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 8, 2022)

kb0000 said:


> The best shrimp dish is shrimp that was in  the ocean at 5:00 am and on your table at 5:00 pm.


I agree and concur.  I miss being close to the ocean where I used to go to the shrimp boat docks in Key West and help them clean up the boats when they came in.
They paid me with a bucket full of shrimp and by-catch. My grandmother sent me, gave me the bucket and told me what to do.
It was not unusual to get a few spiny lobsters in that deal.  Fish too.



rodentraiser said:


> What's wrong having it on the table at 5:10 am? lol


I'm good with that.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 8, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> That's not a recipe.



LOL - all recipes, now a days, usually say as the first step...  

Gather all your ingredients.   

So it's sort'a, almost, just about, close to, gettin' there, is a start...


----------



## dcSaute (Apr 8, 2022)

my reaction to the thread was:
I got more best shrimp dishes than shrimps got legs . . .


----------

